# Chicken on a beer can/ BBQ or oven



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Chicken on a beer can, picture included
This a little gem of recipe, u can make it in the oven or BBQ

Chicken on a beer can

Out of the ordinary cooking method that comes from the USA

It consists to marinate a whole chicken, then cook it on the grill(or oven),chicken upright,inserting a can of beer in the cavity..not only will the beer give it taste during cooking, the cqan also serves to stabilize chicken upright on the gril, this way permitting practically a total indirectcooking..meaning one side of bbq burner closed and other open.
This method diminishes flare ups that occur grilling chicken with its skin.

This recipe can be double or triple very easily.

For 4 People

1 chicken about 3-4 lbs
1 big ziploc bag
1 1/2 cups of marinate(your choice)
1 can of beer 12oz(use reg beer no guiness)
1/2 of wood chips for smoking

Chicken Rub

1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 sea salt
1/4 butter(softened)
2 TBS of paprika
2 TBS steak spice

Preperation

Clean the inside of chicken, rinse under cold water then pat it dry with paper towel, put it in the ziploc bag, pour in the marinade, take out as much air as possible then zip it..let it marinate for 12-24 hours in the fridge..

Take out chicken and set aside..puncture a whole and empty 1/3 of beer into a bowl..puncture 2 more wholes(big enough on top of can) to insert the wood chips.

Gently place chicken on top of can from the cavity as if it was standing on 2 legs, insert can 2/3 into the chicken. position chicken legs to the front.

Rub chicken with chicken rub using your hands and press firmly...

Empty the rest of the marinade into the bowl where we had our beer in and reserve to brush chicken during cooking.

Preheat bbq at medium high, the chicken upright on the center of the grill. it has to stand by itself.

Depending on type of bbq(avg 40000 BTU) cook it indirectly,meaning close one side of burner.

Close cover, leave a small opening of oven (1 inch) and lower the burner to low and cook chicken approx 60-70 min checking it regularly and brush with marinade regularly.

Stop brushing about 10 min before the end of cooking.

When done, remove chicken carefully and let is sit for a few minutes...then cut into pieces and serve immediatly with rice, potatoes whatever your heart desires

For Oven Procedure

Preheat oven at 350F..Place chicken with beer can on a cookie sheet..then cook for 30 mins...then 45 minutes at 450F.

PS I know this Blog is french, just look at the pictures their worth drueling over , these pictures are from Isabelle form Rawdon, Québec.

The rack can be bought at Home Depot


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No rack is required. The chicken will sit on a beverage can using the legs as props without any additional gizmos.

Putting the wood chips in the beer can serves no purpose. Normally this is a smoked dish and the wood chips are for the smoker or grill. In the can they just sit in the beer. The beer won't evaporate in the cooking time so the chips won't ever burn to generate flavorful smoke.

(Edited by request)

Phil


----------



## repool (Apr 7, 2007)

FYI -- I tried this with water in a can and with the beer in the can.
This actually works. The water boils and the moisture from inside the chicken actually keeps the chicken from drying out. About the same process of broiling in the oven in a deep dish covered and filled with liquids. I tried without the wood chips added and with wood chips and it makes a totally unique different taste with the wood chips.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, I've made dozens of these. And the wood is better used to make smoke or not at all.

Phil


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

I tried this with water in a can and with the beer in the can.
This actually works. The water boils and the moisture from inside the chicken actually keeps the chicken from drying out. About the same process of broiling in the oven in a deep dish covered and filled with liquids. I tried without the wood chips added and with wood chips and it makes a totally unique different taste with the wood chips.


You are right Repool


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

"I think you've been smoking too much of that medical marijuana you use to replace your morphine."

Phil
------------------------------
Wow, that's a little harsh!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's in Ninja's links. I picked it up from some of Ninja's own writings.

Phil


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

My appologies then. I thought it was your quote and found it an odd thing to say..


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Your apologies are accepted Joyfull


----------



## phatphrank (May 7, 2007)

Try a white wine in the can! The wood only works in the can if the oils from the wood will go into suspension in the liquid. Then it works fine but you'll get more flavor from putting the wood on the fire.


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

Although I have a vertical chic.and a vertical turkey roaster the proces is the same. having used the beer can method I suggest placing the ber can and chic.on a foiled pie plate,this contains the juice and makes for easy clean up also it's easier to rotate to baste...good cookin...cookie


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Chicken sitting on a can seems too much like a really bad porno movie on 42nd street.



course you had to be there 30 years ago...

April



Joyfull;167682 said:


> "I think you've been smoking too much of that medical marijuana you use to replace your morphine."
> 
> Phil
> ------------------------------


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

April I assume you haven't seen the picture going around the net with the chicken on the can and lemons placed strategically under the skin of the chicken breasts. Now that really takes on a bad porno theme.


----------

